# BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just finished installing the intake and taking the car out for a drive. 
*Install and fitting:* Piece of cake! 
It took all of 1hr in darkness with only the flash light of my Blackberry. Could vary depending on what intake you are replacing. 
I was skeptical if it would fit with the ATP GT30 and it fit like a glove. The intake no longer sits on the 44mm waste gate with two finger clearance. The DV Relocate pipe now sits about a finger higher so it does not touch the catch can lines at all. 
The filter rests snug and secure on the heat-shield. Only one bolt securing the heat-shield down and the intake resting on it makes it a tight secure fit. 
*Sound:* 
It has a more throaty sound. Comparing it to the Neuspeed P-Flow sshhhhhhh sound. 
*Drive:* 
I let the car warm up before getting on it. Definitely better throttle responsiveness and pull. The intake filter is now completely sealed with the ram air effect of fresh air aiming directly into the filter. 
*Pics:*
Enjoy!
Now to clean up the engine bay and powder coat that DV relocate pipe black and the engine bay is pretty much done. 
*BEFORE: *
Neuspeed P-Flow (Does not fit right with the ATP GT30!) Broke the mount for it and everything.








*AFTER:*
















































random...had to make up for the duct taped boost controller pic...


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

looks just like my evoms except metal and not plastic. 
pretty nice
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (shortydub)*

Doesn't come with a heatshield? 
Do you know if this will work with a Eurojet DV relocate?


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Sw1tch)*

Lou you say this has a different sound then the Neuspeed? I've been looking for something that sounds as good as my old Carbonio from my MKV Rabbit. I def am not looking for a woosh sound for my GTI. Price for the Neuspeed is so tempting though!!


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

off topic.... but how did u get rid of that hole where your noise pipe connected to the cabin?
it would be funny with the EJ dv cuz u would have an extra bung..... or u can use their coupler and get it to their bung. o.0


_Modified by DROID_behavior at 11:14 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (Lou_Y2mK5)*

How did you connect the intake to the turbo? Reducer to a pipe or something like that!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DROID_behavior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DROID_behavior* »_off topic.... but how did u get rid of that hole where your noise pipe connected to the cabin?
it would be funny with the EJ dv cuz u would have an extra bung..... or u can use their coupler and get it to their bung. o.0

_Modified by DROID_behavior at 11:14 PM 1-26-2009_

That hole has been there for well over a year now.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Sw1tch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sw1tch* »_Doesn't come with a heatshield? 
Do you know if this will work with a Eurojet DV relocate?

Sure it will work with the eurojet dv relocate. Your going to have an extra bung but it will work. 
It does not come with the turbo heatsheild. I'm gona wrap the pipe with something soon. Not sure what though. Needs to look clean.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_How did you connect the intake to the turbo? Reducer to a pipe or something like that!

The ATP kit has a 3" 90 degree pipe that connects from the intake to the turbo. It also has a bung for the rear pcv. 
This intake is connected to that 3" pipe via a 2.75" to 3" reducer coupler.


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (Lou_Y2mK5)*

So the overall consensus is that this intake performs better and is also a better fit than the Neuspeed P-FLO?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (QwkMK5)*

yes sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_yes sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Explain . . . 
they look like they're the same diameter piping. I highly doubt that it is neuspeed's fault if their intake which was designed for a K03, doesn't fit on your GT30.








Dave


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Explain . . . 
they look like they're the same diameter piping. I highly doubt that it is neuspeed's fault if their intake which was designed for a K03, doesn't fit on your GT30.








Dave

BSH Intake was also designed around the k03 but fits better hence why I come to the conclusion that it's a better intake overall. 
Sounds better, fits better, cools better so it is better.








I'm not putting blame on Neuspeed at all for not fitting the GT30. Just showing what I had before is all. This is a BSH Intake review. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
That hole has been there for well over a year now. 

check your pollen filter. mine was nasty after leaving that hole open for a while. i think there is a direct connection there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
check your pollen filter. mine was nasty after leaving that hole open for a while. i think there is a direct connection there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just changed it 3 mo ago. It was BLACK. 
I've been lazy to seal it up.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

must be nice mine has been sitting on my table now for about 3 weeks, can't change untill software update and get new logs with new file running on same setup















































_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 9:24 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
BSH Intake was also designed around the k03 but fits better hence why I come to the conclusion that it's a better intake overall. 
Sounds better, fits better, cools better so it is better.








I'm not putting blame on Neuspeed at all for not fitting the GT30. Just showing what I had before is all. This is a BSH Intake review. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It only "fits better" because there are no attachment points on the BSH intake. The piping simply lies on the heatshield and the whole intake can flop around as it pleases. I'd hardly call that "fitting better". The neuspeed is a single piece of precision mandrel bent tubing, as are the eurosport and VF intakes. The BSH is just made of a bunch of pieces welded together. The smoothness of the interior of the intake is bound to be much better in the bent piping versions as there's no worry of weld seeping past the seam.
Dave


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

My BSH intake fits absolutely snug! The cutout on the heat shield is perfect! Remember, BSH supplies 2 rubber strips that attach to the cutout, and the intake fits perfectly snug. It doesn't "flop" around at all!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: BSH *True Seal* 2.0T FSI Intake Review (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
It only "fits better" because there are no attachment points on the BSH intake. The piping simply lies on the heatshield and the whole intake can flop around as it pleases. I'd hardly call that "fitting better". The neuspeed is a single piece of precision mandrel bent tubing, as are the eurosport and VF intakes. The BSH is just made of a bunch of pieces welded together. The smoothness of the interior of the intake is bound to be much better in the bent piping versions as there's no worry of weld seeping past the seam.
Dave

I was looking for a single peice myself and can say the VF works great. I mostly got the BSH for the air box and DV setup but If you look at all BT intakes they are multipeice even VF, APR etc. Also is the Evoms wich some claim to have best gains.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DROID_behavior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DROID_behavior* »_off topic.... but how did u get rid of that hole where your noise pipe connected to the cabin?
it would be funny with the EJ dv cuz u would have an extra bung..... or u can use their coupler and get it to their bung. o.0

_Modified by DROID_behavior at 11:14 PM 1-26-2009_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219085
scroll down
you need part numbers
1ko-971-866-a
1ko-971-865-a
from audi


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219085
scroll down
you need part numbers
1ko-971-866-a
1ko-971-865-a
from audi

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

when we going to track! ohhya nice intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

so I should get rid of my neuspeed intake considering it won't fit the gt30...
GREAT... more $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

It will fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm just saying when you go to a GT30 there are more parts. So even if your intake is one peice you still will not have a perfect intake to turbo air track.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

But you will have to Fab a port somewere before the turbo for your DV on the inlet pipe I guess. But that's why I got the BSH like Lou







The ATP works great I just don't like the looks and it's too close to the motor.


----------



## QwkMK5 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

So the next question OPEN TO ALL: BSH or EVOMS intake? Who reigns supreme in price/performance?!?!?


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (QwkMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_So the next question OPEN TO ALL: BSH or EVOMS intake? Who reigns supreme in price/performance?!?!?









How come everyone forgets about VF Engineering? I've heard nothing but good things about their intake.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Sw1tch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sw1tch* »_
How come everyone forgets about VF Engineering? I've heard nothing but good things about their intake.

I loved mine great sound great flow, heat sheilds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would use it but trying to keep the kit whole.
Phil's was the only one that was one peice (welded or not) has a great heat sheild design similar to VF, Evoms and AFI and has the DV package I want. My only other choice was to cut an intake and mate it to the ATP piping


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (QwkMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QwkMK5* »_So the next question OPEN TO ALL: BSH or EVOMS intake? Who reigns supreme in price/performance?!?!?










Personal preference Sir I don't think any respectable aftermarket intake will make or break a car. which one suits your needs?







To be honest your stage one so If I were you I would get Carbonio I used it with my REVO stage one and it made a big difference looks clean keeps engine cover and can be used with a KO4 kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Mine came by fedex today... great review again Lou...
It will be replacing the neuspeed setup I am running now...








The quality of the BSH piece is amazing... just as good as the neuspeed (still think the build quality and one piece construction of the neuspeed setup is great!) and even the heat shield is solid!
Very happy with my purchase and also for the customer service from Phil


----------



## DROID_behavior (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4219085
scroll down
you need part numbers
1ko-971-866-a
1ko-971-865-a
from audi


wtf i don't wanna add anything, i just wanna have my ej dv sit further back. i took a peak under the rain tray and i think im just going to d/c that pice using pliers and pull it through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

I really really hate you guys I ordered mine first and It's still in a box damn beta logging








yvrnycracer make sure you confirm every single piece of of hardware with you tuner! Those guys can be a little touchy about that atleast until you know the car is running and has atleast 5k of road time before changing stuff my car was down for a few daya cuz we were trying to use a BOV and tune called for stock DV. That will help if there are a few bugs on startup less factors to trouble shoot if there is a hiccup or two at first.


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

quick question, if i have the VF intake already, can I just buy the BSH true seal airbox (RAM air guide) to replace the VF heatshield? 
Will it fit ?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I really really hate you guys I ordered mine first and It's still in a box damn beta logging








yvrnycracer make sure you confirm every single piece of of hardware with you tuner! Those guys can be a little touchy about that atleast until you know the car is running and has atleast 5k of road time before changing stuff my car was down for a few daya cuz we were trying to use a BOV and tune called for stock DV. That will help if there are a few bugs on startup less factors to trouble shoot if there is a hiccup or two at first.


was confirmed before the purchase


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

so you got a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the BSH intake that's good to hear. I'm going to double check with my software guy then in she goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

I still think Chris wants another set of logs before I change anything stay tuned


----------

